# Windows Server Options



## gracedesilvan (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 7 TB of hard drives (mostly Western Digital 1TB and 1.5TB), a server box, motherboard, and all the necessary connectors. I will take my existing server, pull all the data, wipe it clean, and install a new server OS on it. 

Question:
1) What Windows server options (Homeserver, Small business Server, Server R2) would be the best fit? 
2) And why (explanation)?
Note: We have 3 to 4 people dialing in remotely - on both Win and Mac machines - and we like the remote access features to move large files around. I am on the event photography industry and needs server that will help me doing great in my business.

I hope for your quick response in the inquiry, our existing server is getting sicker by the day and it needs to be fixed or replaced ASAP.



Thank you in advance!

Warm regards,
Grace


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

By "dialing in", I assume you mean some kind of remote file sharing? Or VPN access? Is this something you already have setup? Are you the company's IT consultant? What operating system is the server currently licensed for? Windows Server 2008 R2 starts around $1,000 with 5 CALs. You can download the licensing and pricing guide here.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/windows-server/2008-r2-buy.aspx


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm going to guess you don't want this in digital photography.....

moving to the server forum.


----------

